# Epoxy coat 300 microns



## gaurav219 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi,
I am using a Graco ultra max 695 machine to paint black epoxy paint on iron castings. I need 300 microns total paint coat. Is it possible with single coat ?? Also I am facing problem with nozzle getting jammed and uneven flow of paint. And loss of pressure in the machine.
Thanks.
gaurav


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

gaurav219 said:


> Hi,
> I am using a Graco ultra max 695 machine to paint black epoxy paint on iron castings. I need 300 microns total paint coat.
> 
> Is it possible with single coat ??
> ...


some product info would be helpful too.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

It's not rocket science. Trial and error. Put it on till it runs off. And that is as heavy as you can get. Go from there.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

A few things can go wrong with that approch besides the runs. Too many mils / microns can entrap solvents or cause blisters and you may also put more mils on than required or needed. Epoxy over an inorganic zinc may need a mist coat to gas off the zinc before building mils up.
Not enough info here to provide an accurate answer.


----------

